# DS #1395: Harvest Moon DS v1.1 (USA)



## zatelli (Sep 8, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2078^^


----------



## AMDdude (Sep 8, 2007)

Woo first!

But wasnt that game released a long time ago.. so that's a dupe?


----------



## Houou (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice, tons of bugfixes. I might actually play it now.

But probably not!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice! I suggest the fans to use it, as some of the bugs in v1.0 were very nasty, you could even become unable to play it!


----------



## kedest (Sep 8, 2007)

Is this something different than that rune fantasy harvest game?


----------



## StealthSoul (Sep 8, 2007)

It's a different game to the Rune Factory game, kedest


----------



## Gup (Sep 8, 2007)

This is NOT Rune factory! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the first HM to be released on the DS, mostly based on Friends of Mineral town from the GBA (who in turn was based on Back to Nature from the PS1)

It's not a dupe, it's a fixed version. A lot of bugs were found in the original release. Some even making the game unplayable. Hopefully this fixed it, and makes it at least somewhat enjoyable. Since it isn't that great at all.


----------



## flai (Sep 8, 2007)

Hope this will fix the long list of bugs in the last version -

* Random freeze up of the game, especially in winter.
* Inability to marry the Witch Princess because the game fails to count dead animals
* Inability to marry the Harvest Goddess because of the missing Buckwheat Flour and the Necklace
* Inability to complete cooking and shipping lists due to aforementioned Buckwheat Flour
* In winter, tiles can randomly become impassable if a grass building falls
* "Ghost Town", where all doors are permanently locked and villagers are missing
* Milker glitch, where any animal that can be brushed can be milked
* Cats and dogs getting stuck after home additions
* 1 billion gold fishing glitch
* In English versions of the game, the mailbox doesn't work, and the player can never receive mail
* The "Speech screen scratch" glitch, after talking to someone, an odd, scratchy line appears, but disappears when you have exited the building.
* The title screen has mermaids of all colors instead of the whole town standing together.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, it's an older game.


----------



## flai (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh, and you'd have to be really, really, really stupid to think this was Rune Factory.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(kedest @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> Is this something different than that rune fantasy harvest game?


The Harvest Moon series is kinda similar but without dungeon crawling capturing/fighting monsters parts and it has a more childlike and simplified look to it. Also farming is a bit more tedious in those games, you can't just walk over crops you have to go around them. You also HAVE to use your shipping box to ship goods unlike Rune Factory were you can sell your stuff after 9am you also can't hold as much stuff as you can in Rune Factory.

This is the first DS game but its one of the weakest of the series, it had clunky gameplay elements and touch controls that weren't done too well. Check out the GBA version instead or just play Rune Factory. I'm hoping Rune Factory 2 won't make you bother defeating the bosses so you can progress through the game as thats the only thing that bugs me about Rune Factory.


----------



## Torte (Sep 8, 2007)

^^ Well there are lots of stupid people in this world... that buy some of the garbage that pretend to be games.  I mean, my god, there's a sequel to Horsez coming out.  And it's being ported to the Wii too iirc.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 8, 2007)

after looking at the long list of bugs man this game was like totally finished. How could they release such a game!! Anyway good thing it works well now am gonna get it as i have the previous one but didn't play... still on HD


----------



## heyyouguys (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Torte @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> ^^ Well there are lots of stupid people in this world... that buy some of the garbage that pretend to be games.Â I mean, my god, there's a sequel to Horsez coming out.Â And it's being ported to the Wii too iirc.



LOL, i agree, but with that said, my 8yr old daughter will be so excited if the above is true.


----------



## jenngcia (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry if my Q sound like a noob one.

Did natsume fix the game or did outside coders deliver this fix?


----------



## Cyan (Sep 8, 2007)

it's great this game got a bugfix, I heard this game was too much buggy, so I started to play it in EU.

Edit :
The EU is the V1.1 US, but cannot link to GBA game's Mineral town anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The v1.1 is still buggy.

I found this on Fogu's forum
Version 1.0 - ABCEN0J13
Version 1.05 - ABCEN0J22
Version 1.1 - ABCEN1J09 ABCEN1J11


----------



## Falkit (Sep 8, 2007)

are you sure, that the eu is the english 1.1???
the eu version had the same problems as the us 1.0, i think.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 8, 2007)

I thought it was 1.1 because the milk glitch (easy cheating), is corrected in EU like in 1.1US.
maybe it's 1.05 then, or maybe you're right  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found a list of bugs, it is a very long list  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.fogu.com/hmforum/viewtopic.php?t=49667


----------



## Joey Ravn (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Falkit @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> are you sure, that the eu is the english 1.1???
> the eu version had the same problems as the us 1.0, i think.



No, the EU version is definitely better than the US 1.0 version. Dunno if it's the same as the US 1.1, but it isn't as bug-filled as the first US release.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(jenngcia @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> Sorry if my Q sound like a noob one.
> 
> Did natsume fix the game or did outside coders deliver this fix?
> 
> ...



Of course, now the U.S. v1.1 has been dumped! Shaweet!


----------



## thebert (Sep 8, 2007)

I discovered the billion dollar winter fishing glitch by accident on my own, and was like "SWEET!", until I bought everything and there was nothing left to do in the game.  It ruined the experience, considering there was so much to do in that game.  I never had any of the fatal glitches that I heard about.  It's good to see that they go back and fix bugs in games like this, but it seems a little too late IMO.


----------



## Foie (Sep 8, 2007)

This took a bit longer than I expected...


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Gamerman1723 @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> This took a bit longer than I expected...


I didn't even expect it at all! Yeah, it's a little too long, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## bowmessage (Sep 8, 2007)

I had the billion dollar fishing "glitch" in the actual game cart, and I totally freaked out :] (had the game before i heard about R4). But that was really all, are all these glitches possible in the regular game cart as well?


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(bowmessage @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> I had the billion dollar fishing "glitch" in the actual game cart, and I totally freaked out :] (had the game before i heard about R4). But that was really all, are all these glitches possible in the regular game cart as well?


*Oh God Yes...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvest_Moon_DS#Glitches*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvest_Moon_DS#Glitches


----------



## Joey Ravn (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone know how exactly GBA union works? I have More Friend of Mineral Town for the GBA and I'd like to connect it to HMDS... but do I need to have the game in the slot-2 every time I play Harvest Moon DS or does it "unlock" everything once and for the rest of the game?


----------



## Hooya (Sep 8, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> Hope this will fix the long list of bugs in the last version -
> 
> Â Â * Random freeze up of the game, especially in winter.
> Â Â * Inability to marry the Witch Princess because the game fails to count dead animals
> ...



God, with a list like that how the hell did this make it to print?  That list sounds like a list from an early beta of a game, not a supposed final release.  Talk about bad beta testing...


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 8, 2007)

bleh rune factory is better...


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2007)

@Hooya natsume has a history of this sort of thing:






Sorry for the small image but my 64 disc+emu stuff is elsewhere right now.


----------



## myclock (Sep 9, 2007)

OH MY F*CKING GOD!!!! finally!


----------



## Alastair (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Falkit @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> are you sure, that the eu is the english 1.1???



The EU one includes English by the way.


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Gup @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> This is NOT Rune factory!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correction, it is mostly based on the awful, horrible "A Wonderful Life" on Gamecube, but the graphics are all the same style as FoMT (which is a much better game).


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Sep 9, 2007)

If I have a version 1.0 save can I use it by replacing the new 1.1 rom and carry on playing where I left off?

Or do I need to start from the very beginning again? or will all those bugs interfere with my original game.


----------



## matti00 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, to be honest I kind of expected the original game to have a few glitches, it's part of the Harvest Moon experience in a way, but that list was way too long. Glad they're fixing it though


----------



## xfactor (Sep 9, 2007)

i prefer rune factory


----------



## showfire (Sep 10, 2007)

so was the saving issue with slot 1 carts addressed with this version?


----------



## bryehn (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(showfire @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> so was the saving issue with slot 1 carts addressed with this version?



LOL, yeah. Nintendo and Natsume were concerned that the product didn't work right on Flash Cards, so they patched it


----------



## hakdizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

wat do ppl see in this game


----------



## thebert (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(hakdizzle @ Sep 10 2007 said:


> wat do ppl see in this game


Mackin' on the ladies!!!  Oh YEAH!  Giggity, giggity!


----------



## XeroRestraint (Sep 13, 2007)

I saw this in a post on GFAQs:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Harvest Moon DS has a lot of game-breaking bugs. There was recently a new version of it released that fixed this bugs, but the new version isn't really marked on the box in any distinguishable way.
> 
> Basically, there are four different versions.
> ABCEN0J13 - This is Version 1.0. It is glitchy and bad.
> ...



So my questions is - when does the v1.5 dump come out and is the 1.1 even worth it??? (Assuming I actually found *correct* information on GFAQs *LOL*)


----------

